

Show HN: FocalPool - Buy, Sell, Request Images & Videos - hrayr
http://focalpool.com

======
hrayr
Hey guys, any advice or feedback will be much appreciated.

I've been building this on and off for the past year with my brother: I'm the
engineer, he's the industry expert.

This is our first serious attempt at a startup, so any input will help
tremendously. Thanks in advance.

